# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ferti-vit

## mitsman

Στο παρακάτω άρθρο, μπορούμε να δούμε τα στοιχεία του πολυβιταμινούχου Ferti-Vit


*Ferti-Vit*

----------


## gpapjohn

Έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό:

Όπου να ναι θα ξεκινήσω κι εγώ διατροφική προετοιμασία για το ένα και μοναδικό ζευγάρι που θα ενώσω,

θέλω λοιπόν να ενισχύσω την αυγοτροφή που τους παρέχω (*συνταγή jk21*)  με ένα πολυβιτανούχο σκεύασμα, συγκεκριμένα το ferti-vit της oropharma,

το μείγμα που θα προκύψει μπορώ να το καταψύξω ή πρέπει να το έχω στη συντήρηση;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ,ειναι οτι δεν θα προσθεσεις τη fertivit πριν το ψησιμο ,γιατι θα χασεις σημαντικο μερος των βιταμινων Β και σιγουρα σημαντικο μερος της βιτ Ε για την οποια συνηθως το ψωνιζουν οι περισσοτεροι ,αφου οι υψηλες θερμοκρασιες μειωνουν τις ουσιες που σου ανεφερα 

απο κει και περα θα ηθελα να ξερω τον τροπο που θα αναμιξεις μετα την fertivit και θα σου προτεινω αναλογα

----------


## Gardelius

> Έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό:
> 
> Όπου να ναι θα ξεκινήσω κι εγώ διατροφική προετοιμασία για το ένα και μοναδικό ζευγάρι που θα ενώσω,
> 
> θέλω λοιπόν να ενισχύσω την αυγοτροφή που τους παρέχω (*συνταγή jk21*)  με ένα πολυβιτανούχο σκεύασμα, συγκεκριμένα το ferti-vit της oropharma,
> 
> το μείγμα που θα προκύψει μπορώ να το καταψύξω ή πρέπει να το έχω στη συντήρηση;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να έχεις στη συντήρηση όση ποσότητα χρειάζεσαι... 

Για παράδειγμα... 100 γρ. αυγοτροφη εκεί να κάνεις την προσθήκη 

της αναλογίας του πολυβ/χου.

Το τονίζω, είναι τι θα έκανα εγώ.. δεν λέω είναι το σωστό.

----------


## lefteris13

Γιατι δεν τη βαζεις στο νερο κ προτιμας στην αυγοτροφη;και οι 2 τροποι σωστοι ειναι κ λενε οι οδηγιες αναλογια κ για τους 2, οι περισσοτεροι προτιμουν το νερο νομιζω.βαζοντας στην αυγοτροφη λογικα γλιτωνεις τη μποχα των βιταμινων Β οταν διαλυονται στο νερο

----------


## Gardelius

> βαζοντας στην αυγοτροφη λογικα γλιτωνεις τη μποχα των βιταμινων Β οταν διαλυονται στο νερο



Παράδειγμα η απορρόφηση των χρωστικών επιτυγχάνεται 

καλύτερα μέσω της αυγοτροφης.. το ίδιο είναι και εδώ...

το νερό δεν έχει σημασία αν "μυρίζει" σε μας...

όσες φορές έχω δώσει ποτέ δεν είδα *να "μην πίνουν"...*

----------


## gpapjohn

> αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ,ειναι οτι δεν θα προσθεσεις τη fertivit πριν το ψησιμο ,γιατι θα χασεις σημαντικο μερος των βιταμινων Β και σιγουρα σημαντικο μερος της βιτ Ε για την οποια συνηθως το ψωνιζουν οι περισσοτεροι ,αφου οι υψηλες θερμοκρασιες μειωνουν τις ουσιες που σου ανεφερα 
> 
> απο κει και περα θα ηθελα να ξερω τον τροπο που θα αναμιξεις μετα την fertivit και θα σου προτεινω αναλογα


Εννοείται ότι δε θα ψήσω τις βιταμίνες, θ' ακολουθήσω τον τρόπο ανάμειξης που συστήνεις στις οδηγίες παρασκευής.




> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να έχεις στη συντήρηση όση ποσότητα χρειάζεσαι... 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα... 100 γρ. αυγοτροφη εκεί να κάνεις την προσθήκη 
> 
> της αναλογίας του πολυβ/χου.
> 
> Το τονίζω, είναι τι θα έκανα εγώ.. δεν λέω είναι το σωστό.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκοπεύω να κάνω ,όπως προτείνει και η εν λόγω εταιρεία στις οδηγίες χορήγησης,

σκοπεύω να να συντηρώ στο ψυγείο ποσότητα μείγματος 3 ημερών, κι αυτός είναι ο προβληματισμός μου,

επειδή θα ενώσω μόνο ένα ζευγάρι, θ αναγκάζομαι να πετάω το υπόλοιπο, γι αυτό και ρώτησα για το ενδεχόμενο κατάψυξης.




> Γιατι δεν τη βαζεις στο νερο κ προτιμας στην αυγοτροφη;και οι 2 τροποι σωστοι ειναι κ λενε οι οδηγιες αναλογια κ για τους 2, οι περισσοτεροι προτιμουν το νερο νομιζω.βαζοντας στην αυγοτροφη λογικα γλιτωνεις τη μποχα των βιταμινων Β οταν διαλυονται στο νερο


Στη φάση της πτερόρροιας, αναμείγνυα το mutavit με την αυγοτροφή, δεν άντεχα πραγματικά την οσμή, μ ενοχλούσε αφόρητα...

αφού μόλις τελείωσα τη χορήγησή του, έπλυνα το ντουλάπι στο οποίο το είχα αποθηκεύσει.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## jk21

κανε μεριδες των 25 γρ και τις κρατας στην καταψυξη 

αποψυχεις μια μεριδα  και σε 5 ml νερου διαλυεις πολυβιταμινη που αντιστοιχει για 30 γρ αυγοτροφης (αν θες και μισο κουταλι ρηχο του γλυκου γυρη )  .Απορροφα το νερο το κουσκους ποσοτητας 5 ml (ενα κουταλι του γλυκου σχεδον ) και μετα ανακατευεις με τα 25 ml τριμμενης αυγοτροφης 

εχεις σχεδον 30 γρ αυγοτροφης που για καθε πουλι ειναι 5γρ την ημερα (για τριημερο ) αλλα το στερεο τμημα της ειναι λιγοτερο  και ειναι οκ για να δινεις τοσο καθε μερα

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη με την απάντηση που έδωσες, διατύπωσες επακριβώς το πραγματικό ερώτημά μου, ημερήσια δόση και αναλογίες μείγματος ανα πουλί...

και φανέρωσες τη δυσκολία μου, που είναι αυτή, να απομονώσω 0,33γρ σκευάσματος πολυβιταμίνης.

----------


## jk21

το 1/3 της μεζουρας που εχει (νομιζω εχει του γρ ) .Ογκομετρικα .Το απλωνεις καπου (σε ενα αλουμινοχαρτο ) και το χωριζεις με ενα μαχαιρακι   σε ... δοσεις

----------


## gpapjohn

Υπάρχουν και δοσομετρητές υψηλής ακρίβειας νομίζω, απλώς είναι εκνευριστικό να υπολογίζεις με ακρίβεια μικρές ποσότητες, <1γρ, με το μάτι και πίστεψε με η ισοκατανομή δεν είναι και το φόρτε μου.

Πράγματι, η μεζούρα της συσκευασίας είναι του 1γρ.

----------


## jk21

ουτε τα πουλια θα φανε ομοιομορφα σε ποσοτητα οτι τους βαλεις και ισως ουτε σε ειδος τροφης (πχ αλλα θα φανε περισσοτερο αυγοψωμο και αλλα περισσοτερο κουσκους ) .Με αυτο τον τροπο στατιστικα πετυχαινεις τη μεγιστη δυνατη ισοκατανομη 

απο κει και περα 

ειτε ειναι θεμα των εταιριων να διαλυουν τις δραστικες ουσιες σε εκδοχα βασης (πχ αμυλο καποιου δημητριακου ,δεξτροζη κλπ ) μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητας ,ωστε η ιδια ποσοτητα δραστικης ουσιας πχ να αναλογουσε αντι σε 0.33 - > σε 1 γρ  

ειτε θεμα των εκτροφεων χομπιστων  ,που δεν ταιζουν 10αδες πουλια ,να πιστεψουν στα φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως γυρη ,μαγια μπυρας ,αυγο ,σιτελαιο κλπ  ,να ενισχυσουν *καθε μερα* την βασικη πηγη βιταμινων Β και καροτενοειδων προδρωμων της βιτ Α ,δηλαδη τα χορταρικα  

και να μην ξοδευουν λεφτα για συμπληρωματα συνθετικα ,παρα μονο σε εκτακτες περιπτωσεις υγειας ή υπαρκτης υπογονιμοτητας ή ιδιαιτεροτητας ρατσας (λευκα με αναγκη για βιτ Α ) 


* θα μου πεις ,κατσε βρε jk εσυ δεν λες στο προγραμμα σου για πολυβιταμινες με αμινοξεα κλπ; ειναι προγραμμα για ολους (και για εκτροφεις 10δων ή και 100αδων πουλιων )  και δινω ελλακτικες και σεις επιλεγεται 

* θα μου πεις ... κακως πηρα fertivit (ή το οποιο αλλο παρει καποιος αλλος; ) .Οχι ,και γω εχει τυχει να παρω συνθετικη πολυβιταμινη ,να συγκρινω ετσι και αλλιως

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη εγώ πλέον δίνω κάθε μέρα χορταρικά στα πουλιά μου, θα μπορούσα ας πούμε να χρησιμοποιήσω γύρη, αντί για το τάδε σκεύασμα;

Να το κάνω πολύ ευχαρίστως... τη δοκίμασα άλλωστε και τον περασμένο Αύγουστο.

----------


## jk21

Aν δεν εχεις αρκετα πουλακια ,αν δινεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη δικια σου με αυγα που βαζεις εσυ ,δινεις χορταρικα καθε μερα και καλο μιγμα σπορων με οχι πολυ μικρο ποσοστο κανναβουριου και περιλλα  ,σαφως να δοκιμασεις χωρις fertivit ,ειδικα αν δινεις και γυρη .Εκτος αν το εχεις ηδη παρει .Αν ναι και το εχεις ανοιξει ,ειναι κριμα να παει χαμενο ,αλλα τοτε μπορεις να το δινεις σε πολυ πιο ηπιες δοσολογιες

----------


## gpapjohn

Συγκεκριμένα έχω 5 καναρίνια, 

έχω σκοπό να ενώσω 1 ζευγάρι στις αρχές Μαρτίου,

δίνω: κάθε μέρα λαχανικά, 3 φορές τη βδομάδα αυγοτροφή, 1 κουτάλακι του γλυκού την ημέρα ανά πουλί, manitoba t3 platino.

ΥΓ Χρησιμοποιώ για την παρασκευή της αυγοτρφής αυγά του εμπορίου, και η εκτροφή μου είναι εσωτερική.

----------


## jk21

σιγα σιγα αυξησε την αυγοτροφη καθε μερα 

δινε απο τωρα 4 και καθε βδομαδα μια παραπανω 

οταν θα εχεις νεοσσους ,μπορεις να την αφρατευεις και με προσθηκη φρεσκου επιπλεον αυγου στην ποσοτητα των 3 ημερων 

γυρη μονιμα απο τωρα στην αυγοτροφη 

δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχω στη συνταγη ,αλλα τριψε μεσα της πριν την ψησεις και μερικα brazil nuts για σεληνιο .1 για 100 γρ τροφης αρκει

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο μην είμαστε "υπερβολικοί" με τις ποσότητες και χάνουμε την ουσία.

Κάποια από τα πουλιά μπορεί να σκορπίσουν και λίγο... οποτε είμαι πάντα στην λογική..

της μιας κουταλιάς του γλυκού (ίσως κ λίγο παραπάνω οποτε να είμαι και καλυμμένος) !!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Ηλία εγώ αναφέρθηκα στη χορήγηση σκευάσματος βιταμίνης στην αναλογία που προτείνει η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία,

μου είναι δύσκολο να χορηγήσω σωστή ποσότητα κάτω του ενός γραμμαρίου, για μένα αυτή είναι η ουσία,

δεν αναφέρθηκα στη λογική του ενός κουταλιού.

----------


## Gardelius

> μου είναι δύσκολο να χορηγήσω σωστή ποσότητα κάτω του ενός γραμμαρίου, για μένα αυτή είναι η ουσία,


Δηλαδή αν δώσεις ένα γραμμάριο ακριβώς τι θα αλλάξει;




> δεν αναφέρθηκα στη λογική του ενός κουταλιού.


Δεν υπάρχει <<λογική κουταλιού>>

Νομίζω είναι υπερβολικό να "ψάχνεις" τόσο πολύ τις ποσότητες 

που θα δώσεις... αυτό ανέφερα και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για το fertivit συγκεκριμενα Ηλια ,αν δοθει 1 γρ αντι 0.33 , καποιες βιταμινες και ειδικα οι d3 και η βιτ Α  που ειναι σε σημαντικη ποσοστοση στο σκευασμα (αν μαλιστα για την d3 μιλαμε για πουλια εξωτερικου χωρου ) μπορουνε συντομα αν οχι αμεσα ,να γινουν τοξικες για τα πουλια .Αρκετες εταιριες επιλεγουν να προτεινουν παροχη σκευασματων συνθετικων συμπληρωματων ,με περιεκτικοτητες πολυ πανω απο την ημερησια φυσιολογικα απαιτουμενη δοση ,αλλα κατω (συχνα οριακα ομως ) απο την μεγιστη μη τοξικη .Αν εμεις παραβαινουμε και μαλιστα με τριπλασια παροχη ,τις δοσολογιες αυτες ,τοτε το συκωτι (λογω οτι απο εκει περνανε οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες ) συσσωρευει την περισσεια που καθισταται τοξικη .Οι βιταμινες Β εχουν συνηθως μεγιστα μη τοξικα ορια ,πολυ πανω απο τα ημερησια αναγκαια και υπερδοσολογια αν δεν ειναι συστηματικη και σημαντικη ,δεν ειναι κρισιμη .Ομως τα ανωτατα μη τοξικα ορια στις d3 και βιτ A ειναι κοντα στα ημερησια αναγκαια και χρειαζεται προσοχη !

----------


## Gardelius

> αν μιλαμε για το fertivit συγκεκριμενα Ηλια ,αν δοθει 1 γρ αντι 0.33 , καποιες βιταμινες και ειδικα οι d3 και η βιτ Α  που ειναι σε σημαντικη ποσοστοση στο σκευασμα (αν μαλιστα για την d3 μιλαμε για πουλια εξωτερικου χωρου ) μπορουνε συντομα αν οχι αμεσα ,να γινουν τοξικες για τα πουλια .Αρκετες εταιριες επιλεγουν να προτεινουν παροχη σκευασματων συνθετικων συμπληρωματων ,με περιεκτικοτητες πολυ πανω απο την ημερησια φυσιολογικα απαιτουμενη δοση ,αλλα κατω (συχνα οριακα ομως ) απο την μεγιστη μη τοξικη .Αν εμεις παραβαινουμε και μαλιστα με τριπλασια παροχη ,τις δοσολογιες αυτες ,τοτε το συκωτι (λογω οτι απο εκει περνανε οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες ) συσσωρευει την περισσεια που καθισταται τοξικη .Οι βιταμινες Β εχουν συνηθως μεγιστα μη τοξικα ορια ,πολυ πανω απο τα ημερησια αναγκαια και υπερδοσολογια αν δεν ειναι συστηματικη και σημαντικη ,δεν ειναι κρισιμη .Ομως τα ανωτατα μη τοξικα ορια στις d3 και βιτ A ειναι κοντα στα ημερησια αναγκαια και χρειαζεται προσοχη !





> To *Ferti-Vit της οropharma είναι ένα ισορροπημένο μείγμα από βιταμίνες, αμινοξέα και ιχνοστοιχεία, εμπλουτισμένο με βιταμίνη Ε , ωστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας των πουλιών για την εποχή της αναπαραγωγής, για το τραγούδι στα καναρίνια και τις καρδερίνες και σε περιπτώσεις, για την ενισχυση της γονιμότητας ή και σε διαταραχές της, όπως και σε περιπτώσεις θανάτων νεοσσών στο αυγό. Το Ferti-Vit προωθεί τη σεξουαλική ορμή και τη γονιμότητα. Κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου ένα πουλί χρειάζεται ένα βέλτιστο μείγμα απο βιταμίνες, αμινοξέα και ιχνοστοιχεία. Η πιο βασική βιταμίνη για την περίοδο αυτη, η βιταμίνη Ε, που ονομάζεται επίσης η βιταμίνη της γονιμότητας, είναι ένα ισχυρό αντιοξειδωτικό. Ο συνδυασμός των συστατικών σε Ferti-Vit δεν είναι μόνο καταλληλο για την αναπαραγωγή, αλλά και αυξάνει την αντίσταση στις ασθένειες και βοηθά στην προστασία των ιστών της καρδιάς και των μυών.
> 
> 
> Οδηγίες χρήσης:
> Δοσολογια: 1 gr (1 κοφτη κουταλια δοσομετρητη) σε 100 γρ πολτοποιημένης αυγοτροφής ή 250 ml νερο
> 
> -Κατα την περίοδο της προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή (3-4 βδομαδες): καθημερινά
> -Την περίοδο προετοιμασίας για τις εκθέσεις: επί 3 ημέρες την εβδομάδα.
> 
> ...



*Οδηγίες χρήσης:
Δοσολογια: 1 gr (1 κοφτη κουταλια δοσομετρητη) σε 100 γρ πολτοποιημένης αυγοτροφής ή 250 ml νερο

Πως μπορεί να δώσει ακριβώς (και* *μιλάω για ακριβώς) ... την σωστή ποσότητα 

αν η εταιρεία δίνει δοσομετρητή 1 γρ. και όχι μικρότερο ;;

Για όσα ανέφερες περί τοξικότητας ουδεμιά* *αντίρρηση...*

----------


## jk21

Ηλια αναφερθηκα παραπανω στη δυσκολια ... ειναι δεδομενη .Την εταιρια δεν την ενδιαφερει αν καποιος με λιγα πουλια ,σπαταλα ολοκληρο γραμμαριο και πετα τα 2/3 σκευασματος και αυγοτροφης καθε φορα .Απευθυνεται στον εκτροφεα με περισσοτερα και ξερει οτι και ο χομπιστας σε σημαντικο ποσοστο ,θα μιμηθει και τους πιο οργανωμενους .Ετσι μαλιστα τελειωνει και πιο γρηγορα το σκευασμα .Ειτε λοιπον δεν το χρησιμοποιει ενας τετοιος χομπιστας ,ειτε το κανει προσθετοντας ποσοτητα σκευασματος σε ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης μεγαλυτερη που επαρκει (αλλα την παγωνει με αγνωστο τουλαχιστον απο μενα ,το κατα ποσο οταν αποψυχεται εχει ολα τα συσταστικα του συμπληρωματος αναλλοιωτα και για ποσες μερες απο την αποψυξη ) ,ειτε κανει οσο μπορει κατα προσεγγιση τον ογκομετρικο διαχωρισμο σε 3 μερη ,με την γνωστη μεθοδο που χωριζει καποια αλλη δοση ,καποια με χαμενο προσανατολισμο ,κοινωνικη ομαδα ....

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια αναφερθηκα παραπανω στη δυσκολια ... ειναι δεδομενη .Την εταιρια δεν την ενδιαφερει αν καποιος με λιγα πουλια ,σπαταλα ολοκληρο γραμμαριο και πετα τα 2/3 σκευασματος και αυγοτροφης καθε φορα .Απευθυνεται στον εκτροφεα με περισσοτερα και ξερει οτι και ο χομπιστας σε σημαντικο ποσοστο ,θα μιμηθει και τους πιο οργανωμενους .Ετσι μαλιστα τελειωνει και πιο γρηγορα το σκευασμα .Ειτε λοιπον δεν το χρησιμοποιει ενας τετοιος χομπιστας ,ειτε το κανει προσθετοντας ποσοτητα σκευασματος σε ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης μεγαλυτερη που επαρκει (αλλα την παγωνει με αγνωστο τουλαχιστον απο μενα ,το κατα ποσο οταν αποψυχεται εχει ολα τα συσταστικα του συμπληρωματος αναλλοιωτα και για ποσες μερες απο την αποψυξη ) ,ειτε κανει οσο μπορει κατα προσεγγιση τον ογκομετρικο διαχωρισμο σε 3 μερη ,με την γνωστη μεθοδο που χωριζει καποια αλλη δοση ,καποια με χαμενο προσανατολισμο ,κοινωνικη ομαδα ....


Άρα είναι <<απαγορευτικό>> το σκεύασμα για μένα. τον χομπίστα.

δεν κατάλαβα πως θα το έκανες αλλά εγώ εφαρμόζω την κοφτή 

του δοσομετρητή και είμαι οκ. δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω.

----------


## Doc

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Μου έχει μείνει μισή συσκευασία από το Ferti vit
και έχει λήξει τον Δεκέμβριο!Το πετάω και να πάρω άλλο;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα παντα ... τα αμινοξεα μαλλον δεν εχουν χαθει  .Οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες θα επρεπε μεχρι την ημερομηνια ληξης , με τη σωστη συντηρηση (κλειστη συγκευασια στον αερα ,δροσερο ξηρο περιβαλλον ) να υπηρχαν οσο γραφει και σταδιακα απο κει και περα να αλλοιωνονται .Οι βιταμινες Β το ιδιο  και δεν ξερω αν περα απο την ημερομηνια ληξης ,αν ειναι και πηγη βακτηριακης αλλοιωσης .Οι βιταμινες Β τρεφουν καποια βακτηρια ,που ισως υπαρχουν στα εκδοχα του σκευασματος (στη βαση .το υλικο της σκονης που πχ μπορει να ειναι καποιο αμυλο ) και μετα την ημερομηνια ληξης και μη επιδρασης πια καποιων συντηριτικων ,να ξεκινουν να αλλοιωνονται .Τα μεταλλικα στοιχεια λογικα υπαρχουν 

δεν θα την εδινα .δεν σου επιβεβαιωνω οτι ειναι για πεταμα ,ουτε οτι οταν ηταν φρεσκια ηταν 100 % οτι υποσχεται .Ακομα και οτι λεει να ειχε ...μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι εφθασε σε σενα με σωστες συνθηκες μεταφορας και συντηρησης 

στην πτερορια την χορηγησες; ή σου ειχε μεινει απο την περσινη αναπαραγωγη;

----------


## Doc

Από την αν. περίοδο μου έμεινε..
Με αυτά που μου είπες και επειδή τα πήγαν περίφημα τα πουλιά την προηγούμενη φορά θα προτιμήσω να την αγοράσω.
Σε ευχαριστώ..

----------


## jk21

γιατι δεν την εδωσες στην πτεροροια ; εδωσες καποιο αλλο και αν ναι γιατι προτιμησες εκεινο;

----------


## panos70

εγω θα την εδινα κανονικα ,δεν σημαινει πως με τη ληξη του προιοντος εχει χαλασει κιολας

----------


## Doc

Τυχαία την πήρα ....και μου είχες πει εσύ Δημήτρη σε περσινό ερώτημα ότι είναι πολύ καλή...
Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορώ να την δώσω και στη πτερόροια...
Την προηγούμενη χρονιά είχα 99.9% γονιμότητα! Ειχα όμως 4 κανάρες!
Φέτο που είμαι στα 9 ζευγάρια ελπίζω να κάνει δουλειά!!

Σήμερα πήγα σε εκείνον που είχα αγοράσει το σκεύασμα....είχε κλειστές ληγμένες..
και μου την έδινε 4 ευρώ...δεν πήρα.
Τώρα πρέπει να παραγγείλω διαδικτυακά.

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο σου ειχα πει σιγουρα οτι για αυτα που αναφερει οτι εχει ,ειναι καλη .Δεν ξερω την αποτελεσματικοτητα της ,γιατι δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιησει .Εχω για μικρο διαστημα της παραπλησια της mutavit ,για την οποια εχω παρομοια γνωμη ,οπως και για αλλες ,αλλα παντα θεωρητικα .πχ για την ornicuma r ,nekton r και αλλες που ειχα αναφερει εδω *Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*


στο ρωτησα ,γιατι εγω βλεποντας τη συνθεση τους εδω   *Πολυβιταμίνες (σκευάσματα - περιεκτικότητες – σύνθεση)*το εχω ξαναπει οτι και οι δυο κανουν και για πτεροροια και για αναπαραγωγη και δεν χρειαζονται εκατο σκευασματα ... 

Μην παρεις ληγμενα ...

----------


## lagokiller

Για τους φιλους που θα χρησιμοποιησουν το φερτιβιτ υποψιν οτι η μια μεζουρα που λεει η εταιρια δεν ειναι ενα γραμμαριο.Μετα απο ζυγισμα σε μικρομετρικη ζυγαρια φαρμακειου προεκυψαν τα εξης

1 κοφτη μεζουρα φερτιβιτ= με 0,660 γρ,
1 μεζουρα με την σκονη να ειναι φουλ(η σκονη να κανη βουναλακι πανω απο το κουταλακι)= 0,900 γρ.

Αρα η κοφτη μεζουρα που λενε δεν ειναι ενα γραμμαριο θελη λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## jk21

Nα παραθεσω με την ευκαιρια και το φυλλαδιο που εσωκλειεται στο σκευασμα




στο οποιο φαινεται οτι υπαρχει στη συσταση του και σεληνιο , το οποιο δεν φαινεται στην παρουσιαζομενη στη σελιδα της εταιριας 

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18929

ισως ομως << εννοειται >> μεσα απ τον ορο antioxidants αφου το σεληνιο εχει ως γνωστον και αντιοξειδωτικες ιδιοτητες 


Γιωργο θα ηθελες να διευκρινισεις αν η ζυγιση της ποσοτητας στη μεζουρα εγινε με περιεχομενο το ιδιο το ferti vit ή καποιο αλλο υλικο πχ αλλο φαρμακο ή πολυβιταμινη ή αχνη ή αλευρι ;  Ειναι σημαντικο , γιατι αν συνεβη με το ιδιο το προιον , μιλαμε για ανακολουθη αντιστοιχια της συστασης με την πραγματικοτητα

----------


## adreas

Ναι   έχει  δίκιο   όταν   έκανα   τα  πειράματα  μου   το  είχα   βγάλει  0,7   και  εγώ   τόσο   είναι  με  το  ίδιο  κουταλάκι  που  έχει  μέσα  και  το  σκεύασμα  αυτό.

----------


## kostas salonika

Το έχω ζυγίση  και εγώ και όντος είναι λιγότερο όπως λένε τα παιδιά γύρο στο 0,7..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παιδια αν και νομιζω το ειπατε με σαφηνεια , επιβεβαιωστε οτι αυτο που ζυγισατε με την μεζουρα , ηταν ferti vit , γιατι καθε ουσια στον ιδιο ογκο , δεν εχει το ιδιο βαρος αλλα εξαρταται απ το ειδικο βαρος της καθε μιας .Πχ αχνη μπορει πραγματι να εχει διαφορετικο βαρος

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη εγώ το έχω ζύγιση με ferti-vit και είναι λιγότερο από το 1 γραμμάριο ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν λοιπον ειναι λιγοτερο και αν η συσταση σε βιταμινες κλπ αναφερονται σε γραμμαριο και οχι σε μεζουρα (συγκεκριμενα ανα κιλο αναφερονται ) τοτε η μια μεζουρα δινει λιγοτερα απο οσα αναλογουν στο γραμμαριο  .... 

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον καποιος που το εχει αχρησιμοποιητο , να μετρησει και το καθαρο βαρος διχως τη συσκευασια

----------


## NickKo

Κ γω το χω μετρησει και εβγαινε καπου 0.8 .. Θα το ζυγισω αυριο που θα παρω  ελπιζω να θυμηθω να παρω μπαταριες για τη ζυγαρια ..

HelloWorld

----------


## TasosM

Αποτελεσματα μετρησης με ζυγαρια ακριβειας

1 κοφτη μεζουρα:


Ferti-vit     = 0,650 γρ
Omni-vit    = 0,700 γρ
ESB3         = 1       γρ
Consumix  = 0,850 γρ
Provit.E     = 0,760 γρ

----------


## jk21

Τασο η κοφτη << μεζουρα >> απο πιο εμπορικο  σκευασμα προερχεται ;  το ferti vit ;

----------


## TasosM

> Τασο η κοφτη << μεζουρα >> απο πιο εμπορικο  σκευασμα προερχεται ;  το ferti vit ;



Δημητρη δοκιμασμενο με δυο μεζουρες (μια απο ferti-vit και μια απο provit-e της easyyem ) το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο

----------

